# celibate mamas?



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

Surely, I'm not the only one.









I'm single (happily), although I'm open to meeting a partner. I have no intentions or desire to have a physically intimate relations, though. I have found this to make dating a bit uncomfortable sometimes.

Anyone else?


----------

